# Tommy Bahama Golden Sun Rum Review



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

*It sucks. Never, ever, ever, ever drink this rum. :alu*

There is the slight possibility that I got Punk'd and someone secretly replaced my rum with diesel fuel... _let's see how he reacts_.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just another cheap a$$ rum with an expensive name slapped on it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I wonder how they were able to get Tommys name attached to it? Usually, everything Tommy brands is pretty good,,,even his chee burgers! I will investigate this and report back,,,,

Reporting live and this reporter has this story:

Golden Sun is a more full-bodied, golden amber rum. Its flavors are deeper, sweeter and richer, with more of the sugary molasses tastes coming through, as well as hints of coffee and roasted nuts. Take advantage of its more robust flavor and drink it on the rocks, or in cocktails where the flavor of the rum is the star – it was luscious in a Trinidad Rum Punch,,,,,so says Angie Rayfield
May 30, 2007 

A follow up suggests that Ms Rayfield is now in rehab and does not have taste buds on the both sides of her tongue,,,only the bitter taste buds remain after a nasty accident when she was trying to siphon gas out of a 1998 Lincoln Town Car in Juarez, Mexico.


----------



## CaribbeanSoul (Jan 1, 2009)

A bottle of Pyrat for the same price is the obvious solution!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

CaribbeanSoul said:


> A bottle of Pyrat for the same price is the obvious solution!


At least Pyrat is drinkable.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I wonder how they were able to get Tommys name attached to it? Usually, everything Tommy brands is pretty good,,,even his chee burgers!quote]
> 
> This is exactly what I was wondering and the main reason I picked this one up. I've been to his restaurants and you sure don't get served slop there. But this bottle of weed killer sure didn't live up to that name IMHO.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

:r:rWeed killer,,,you should go back to the website and put in your comments. Speaking of weed killers, save the bottle for me so when spring comes I can use it on those pesky weeds in my yard.



itsme_timd said:


> Cigary said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how they were able to get Tommys name attached to it? Usually, everything Tommy brands is pretty good,,,even his chee burgers!quote]
> ...


----------

